# SE (Vertical/Lateral) Oct 2019



## MSD (Feb 1, 2019)

I know it's kind of early to ask but I have following questions about SE before I start making my study plan for it:

1) Which review course should I join?? EET, PPI, School of PE, ASCE or Kaplan?? Also suggest if you guys know any better one.

2) Should one try both the sections on same weekend or split the exam?

3) What is the decent time (month) to start studying for SE Oct 2019??

Thanks.


----------



## David Connor SE (Feb 1, 2019)

I can answer 2 &amp; 3.  

2) Split the exam.  Too much to study for all at once. After the taking the vertical exam Friday, you are too fried to gear up for the lateral exam Saturday.  When I took it, I did lateral first since I thought it would be the more difficult portion, but what I found is that it was easier to study for and the vertical exam was quite difficult. 

3) Might as well start now if you are pretty sure you are going to be taking it in October.  But start in April at the latest to give yourself 6 months. This is recommended for only taking 1 component.


----------



## deviationz (Feb 1, 2019)

Not knowing much of your background, I would say start now. It's not an easy exam and will require a lot of dedication and commitment. Seems like a lot of people swear by the EET course. I haven't taken one, so can't comment on it.


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm taking both in 2019, starter studying in December.  Going to take EET.  Good luck!


----------



## MSD (Feb 4, 2019)

David Connor said:


> I can answer 2 &amp; 3.
> 
> 2) Split the exam.  Too much to study for all at once. After the taking the vertical exam Friday, you are too fried to gear up for the lateral exam Saturday.  When I took it, I did lateral first since I thought it would be the more difficult portion, but what I found is that it was easier to study for and the vertical exam was quite difficult.
> 
> 3) Might as well start now if you are pretty sure you are going to be taking it in October.  But start in April at the latest to give yourself 6 months. This is recommended for only taking 1 component.


Thanks David.

I am planning to take vertical first and then will go for lateral. 

I am sure of taking exam in October 2019 and now am planning to start my studies soon.


----------



## MSD (Feb 4, 2019)

deviationz said:


> Not knowing much of your background, I would say start now. It's not an easy exam and will require a lot of dedication and commitment. Seems like a lot of people swear by the EET course. I haven't taken one, so can't comment on it.


I am working in dredge manufacturing field. I will have to brush up a lot of concepts as I am not using those regularly.

I have also heard a lot about EET course.

Thanks.


----------



## MSD (Feb 4, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> I'm taking both in 2019, starter studying in December.  Going to take EET.  Good luck!


All the best!!  Its great that you are planning to take both at same time.

Which state are you taking exam in?? What are your views on EET Course??

Have you taken both the courses with EET?? What material does EET provides with the course??

Thanks!


----------



## User1 (Feb 4, 2019)

MSD said:


> All the best!!  Its great that you are planning to take both at same time.
> 
> Which state are you taking exam in?? What are your views on EET Course??
> 
> ...


I'm taking vertical EET review right now and it's great. they provide you with a binder of notes, practice problems, their solutions, and quizzes.


----------



## MSD (Feb 4, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I'm taking vertical EET review right now and it's great. they provide you with a binder of notes, practice problems, their solutions, and quizzes.


Are you giving exam in April 2019 or Oct 2019??

Which state??

Thanks for EET course review. I am leaning towards EET course


----------



## User1 (Feb 4, 2019)

MSD said:


> Are you giving exam in April 2019 or Oct 2019??
> 
> Which state??
> 
> Thanks for EET course review. I am leanin﻿g towards EET course


Vertical in April, and hoping I pass first try, then Lateral in October. WA.


----------



## MSD (Feb 4, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> Vertical in April, and hoping I pass first try, then Lateral in October. WA.


All the best! I am sure you will pass vertical this April 2019.


----------



## cal91 (Feb 4, 2019)

Do we know as of now if the codes will be the same for the October 2019 exams?


----------



## User1 (Feb 4, 2019)

cal91 said:


> Do we know as of now if the codes will be the same for the October 2019 exa﻿ms?


we won't know for sure until they tell us in may/june what the codes are for oct.


----------



## cal91 (Feb 4, 2019)

For some reason I was thinking they only make changes after the October exams (I.E. the October exam always has the same codes as the April exam of the same year).  But has this not always been the case? They have changed codes mid-year in the past?


----------



## User1 (Feb 4, 2019)

cal91 said:


> For some reason I was thinking they only make changes after the October exams (I.E. the October exam always has the same codes as the April exam of the same year).  But has this not always been the case? They have changed codes mid-year in the past?﻿


they used to have the list and say it's for "insert year here" exams but the current list i believe is just for april 2019, which leads us to believe there will be an opportunity for a switch before oct 2019


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 4, 2019)

At MSD -- I'm taking the test in Michigan.  I've already spoken with NCEES folks in Chicago, I'll be able to apply for SE there with a Michigan test.

Regarding the code cycle, I believe that we'll stay on the same cycle for Oct 2019, that is being used for the April 2019, except maybe AASHTO.  I think of it like this, if you look at the IBC state by state acceptance map, the VAST majority of states are still on 2012, 2015.  With only ONE on 2018, and a couple on 2003, 2006, and 2009.  I can't see them pushing the codes up a cycle when most everyone will be using an older family of codes.  California is only on 2015, and that's where I'd monitor for when a change may be coming. 

With that said, I'm completely speculating, just using some engineering judgment here.


----------

